# ASM - Externe EXE Datei aufrufen



## PHPFreak123 (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo.

Ich möchte mit Dos-Assembler (MASM oder NASM) eine Externe EXE Datei aufrufen. Mit Assembler habe ich bisher noch sehr wenig erfahrung, und bin auch neu in diesem Forum (und hoffe auf Verständnis, für den Fall, dass es ein ähnliches Thema schon gibt). Hoffe auf Hilfe 

PHPFreak123


----------

